# anyone have experience with these wheels? (Tecnomagnesio Sport)



## goterps (Sep 20, 2001)

has anyone had any experiences with this wheel? is it soft/durable?
anyone know these wheel weights compared to the stock 15' 5-spoke rim?
i'm getting a package deal from tires.com for these in 16's with nitto nt 450 extremes for $776. it's about the best price i could find for 16 inch wheels/tires that look decent and fit my car without any trouble. what do you think? any other comments/recommendations for me? thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goterps (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: anyone have experience with these wheels? (goterps)*


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: anyone have experience with these wheels? (goterps)*

theres a guy in the MkIII forums with them on his jetta...they look hot!


----------



## tdiLF (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: anyone have experience with these wheels? (K9jetta)*

there was a guy Jim in the wheels classified sell'n them claiming 15-16lbs per wheel. I think they are more like 19.5lbs


----------



## goterps (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: anyone have experience with these wheels? (tdiLF)*

how much do stock 15's weigh?


----------



## je_ (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: anyone have experience with these wheels? (goterps)*

http://www.wheelweights.net/wheels.html 
15x6.5 - 17.6lb
16x7 - 19.6lb
17x1 - 24.8lb
(PS - bookmark that page)


----------



## tdiLF (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: anyone have experience with these wheels? (je_)*

avus weigh about 15lbs


----------

